# Minn Kota Endura Max vs Endura C2



## ErnieLearns

How does the Digital Maximizer on the Minn Kota Endura Max increase run time up to five times better the Endura C2? Does it work or is it a marketing ploy?


----------



## mrdrh99

I've had several endura c2 motors of different size, I've not had the other, but I've never really come close to killing the battery in a single outing. I do recharge often. My current setup is a 9.9 outboard with e start, a 30# Minn Kota on the transom, and a 43# motorguide on the bow, they share the same battery with no problem. 109ah Walmart Maxx battery


----------



## TNtroller

Just google the digital maximizer for comments to get an explanation of how it works, but you'll read numerous comments that it works from lots of users as well.


----------



## kofkorn

About the simplest analogy I can think of is this:

A traditional "Speed Coil" TM is like driving a a stick shift with the gas pedal floored and controlling the speed using the brakes. The main drive coil is energized as soon as the motor is powered. In addition, there are multiple speed coils that are energized in different groups to give you the 1-5 speeds (At 5, no speed coils are engergized, at 1 they are all energized)

The digital control varies the amount of power sent to the main coil, and no speed coils are used. 

If you noticed Bowhunter's conversion article in the past few days, what he has done is taken the speed coils out of the system and added a digital control in-line with the main drive coil.

The digital maximizer is helpful if you tend to troll or move for long periods of time at a slower speed. If you are the type of person who pulses the motor on & off to move quickly from one spot to another, the effects of the maximizer aren't as noticeable.

Good luck!


----------



## NautiBuoys

I've owned both and the Digital Maximizer outperforms the non-DM by a wide margin (5x? Not sure but IMO definitely 3-4x).


----------



## ErnieLearns

Thank you for everyones input. For the extra money I'll get the Endura Max.


----------

